# Facebook unrecognised activity



## sabrinahasbun (Sep 2, 2015)

My Facebook account has been showing some unrecognised activity, it says that i have been constantly looking for two people and that isn't true. Can someone answer me why this happens?


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Likely that someone is logged into your account on some device and doing those 2 searches. Search history reflects recent searches from any device logged into that account.

If you go to the Facebook website and access the Security area you can see "Where You're Logged in..." and see connections and disable them.


----------



## sabrinahasbun (Sep 2, 2015)

I did that already, and it only shows me. I have even tried to look at my computer history in the library folder of my mac but i feel that it is like some sort of glitch that keeps repeating the same action. I have looked for those two people before but it was only once and my search log keeps repeating the same activity from that day. I swear i didn't do it, I am desperate to know if there is a way i can show i didn't do those searches. PLEASE HELP


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Changing your password would kick everybody out of your account.


----------

